# Critique my boy jumping!



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

i think you and your horse make a great team and you have a fantastic position!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you! :]

He's such a good boy. He's amazing. He's really green, but when I make mistakes, he does whatever he can to keep me on him, and save the jump. He's gonna be a real packer once he's completely trained 8D


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

i would just realese a little bit more but that is just my opinion. you guys look good together


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You guys look great, nice pics!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, you guys. ^_^ 

Haha, I was so excited when I realized I could get pictures of jumping by screenshotting videos :lol: it was kinda pathetic


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

No more critiques on anything, me or the horse? :?: I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

for the height of the jumps you seem to be leaning forwards slightly too much, try to stand up in your stirrups more to lift your bum out of the saddle, and at the same time push your bum back to the cantle.. you look very flat on his neck.. over all though you look great


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

sorry if that was aimed at me. =/


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

librahorse94 said:


> sorry if that was aimed at me. =/


Are you talking about my last post? If it was:
I was bumping the topic up and asking for more critiques, I just worded it funny xD Sorry 'bout that :]


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

you guys look good but the only thing i would say is that your back is arched for one your one his neck wayyy to much and you pulling on his face he needs his neck to jump. good luck to you!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

AllyKatSki1 said:


> you guys look good but the only thing i would say is that your back is arched for one your one his neck wayyy to much and you pulling on his face he needs his neck to jump. good luck to you!


Thanks! :]

I don't really see the arched back, though :?: My backs generally really flat almost to the point of having a roached back xD Maybe I just don't understand what you're saying?

He's really green, so I need to keep a feel of his mouth so that he doesn't get off track and lost and I make sure to not get him in the mouth-- not to mention he was really up that day. He got more than 2 times more grain than he was supposed to that day xD

Ughh... I feel like I'm making excuses.... xD Sorry haha

I'm gonna try to work on not being on his neck so much this week.. 



jeddah31 said:


> for the height of the jumps you seem to be leaning forwards slightly too much, try to stand up in your stirrups more to lift your bum out of the saddle, and at the same time push your bum back to the cantle.. you look very flat on his neck.. over all though you look great


Oh, thanks for explaining it, I'll try that. Maybe I'll get some pictures this week (first week of summer break!) after working on it and see if I'm doing any better. Thanks a ton :]


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

Your horse is cute and you look like a strong rider.

There are a few faults that are affecting your horse. 

Number one is that you are anticipating the jump. You are folding too much with your upper body. Because of this, your horse is unable to pick up his front and square it up. 

You are trying to release with your upper body while your hands stay still. It should be the opposite. Upper body stays still and hands release. I think its just a habit that you've fallen into. 

Reward his effort with a very generous rein. I'd rather see a too loose rein on a green horse than a too tight one. Continue giving him no release, and I guarantee you will have a sour, flat jumper. he has natural ability and form, reward it.

Your horse jumps like most QH, very round and thrusty with a dramatic front end. They can tend to be heavy on approach and landing. 

Try placing a few trot poles before and after each jump, to keep him light.

His efforts to use his head and neck and get round may have you feeling left behind the motion if you don't have a strong leg. It seems to me that youre ducking and throwing your upper body in an attempt to keep up with him. 

Trot crossrails with no hands to keep your upper body strong. 

I don't think you have a stiff back at all. 

Also, keep your inner thigh, calf and ankle on. You've turned out your toes and pulled your leg away from his side, gripping too much with the back of your leg. I also think this is caused by your horses motion sending you back. This vice grip may cause him to rush the jumps and get antsy. 

Reposition your iron so that the outside branch leads the inside, this will allow you to sink your weight into your heels, anchoring them at the girth. 

On the flat, you've planted you're hands on the withers, forcing him into a headset. Lift your inside hand and relax your elbows. You want a strong but following contact. Wiggle that inside rein, encouraging softness. Get him soften at the poll and jaw, you want him to push into the bit, not be pulled onto it. He should lift and stretch his upper neck and compress his lower. 

Getting him soft on the flat will greatly enhance his jump. 

Good luck!!


----------

